
10 Reasons Your Startup Will Fail - joeyespo
http://blog.calbucci.com/2013/09/10-reasons-your-startup-will-fail.html
======
mindcrime
Reason #7 sounds a bit hokey to me. Why? Well, for one, it seems to be
invoking the whole "vitamin versus pain-killer" analogy, which I've come to
realize is badly flawed. How so? Well, I was going to write up a full blog
post about this and just haven't had time yet, but let's just say this: Look
up the numbers on revenue from "vitamins" and "painkillers" sometime. I did it
(only OTC painkillers though) and the results were a bit surprising. Bottom
line: You can make a LOT of money selling vitamins!

OK, it's just an analogy, and not meant to be taken literally anyway. Fair
enough. But the point is, people (and companies) do buy things that don't
necessarily correspond to "fixing pain" (assuming you don't invoke some
tortured, bizarre, byzantine definition of "fixing pain").

Also, regarding segmentation: Do you _really_ think your startup has enough
resources to pursue selling your thing to _everybody in the world_ ,
especially before validating product/market fit?? Seriously? If you can pull
that off, more power to you, but I'll take the segmentation strategy any day.

